# FreeBSD 8.2 and 3ware 9750



## jcastang (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello all,

I am trying to install FreeBSD 8.2 on an 3ware 9750-16i.
I have found that drivers are provided by manufacturer for FreeBSD, but in 8.2 release "tws.ko" is not present.

I am wondering if there is a way to include this module during setup process ?

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## phoenix (Oct 25, 2011)

Not likely.  The tws(4) driver is not part of 8.2, nor 8-STABLE, nor (from the looks of things) in 9.0-RC1.

If LSI/3Ware provides a driver binary .ko file for 8.x, then you can drop to a shell, mount a floppy, and manually try loading the driver.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Oct 27, 2011)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Not likely.  The tws(4) driver is not part of 8.2, nor 8-STABLE, nor (from the looks of things) in 9.0-RC1.


Actually, tws(4) was MFC'd to 8-STABLE in r226243 on October 11th. That doesn't help with installing, unless the user has some other disk device they can temporarily install to.



> If LSI/3Ware provides a driver binary .ko file for 8.x, then you can drop to a shell, mount a floppy, and manually try loading the driver.


This can be found (for the moment) here. LSI has a disturbing habit of re-organizing their web site which breaks links (most of the links in their knowledgebase articles don't work, for example).


----------



## codonnell (Oct 1, 2012)

I realize this is an old thread, but is anyone running this card successfully? I am getting panics with the 9750.

```
tws_cam.c::tws_intr_attn_error :attn error: 0x0000000000000000
tws0: micro controller error.
```


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Oct 1, 2012)

codonnell said:
			
		

> I realize this is an old thread, but is anyone running this card successfully? I am getting panics with the 9750.
> 
> ```
> tws_cam.c::tws_intr_attn_error :attn error: 0x0000000000000000
> ...


That sounds like a problem in the controller. Are you running the latest firmware (5.12.00.015)? If not, I'd suggest an upgrade. If that doesn't do it, open a case with LSI Logic support.


----------



## codonnell (Oct 1, 2012)

Okay, looks like I am running older firmware.

Firmware  FH9X 5.12.00.007
Driver    10.80.00.003

On a side note - for the benefit of the list - I learned the hard way that the LSI MegaRAID 9266 is not supported under FreeBSD. This is contrary to the LSI documentation which very clearly states that it *is* supported under FreeBSD. LSI said they are going to fix the documentation.

The 3ware 9750 was their suggested 6g SAS alternative.


----------



## User23 (Oct 1, 2012)

It looks like the tws(4) driver is now (don't know since when) part of FreeBSD 8.3 stable.


----------



## codonnell (Oct 1, 2012)

Upgraded the firmware to 5.12.00.015. Went 22 minutes before panic.

Running 8.3R.

Looking now to see if the tws(4) driver in 8.3R is the latest available.


----------



## codonnell (Oct 1, 2012)

Looks like the latest available tws(4) is 10.80.00.003, which is what is in 8.3R...


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Oct 1, 2012)

codonnell said:
			
		

> Upgraded the firmware to 5.12.00.015. Went 22 minutes before panic.


I'd open a support case with LSI at this point, since you're running the latest firmware and driver, and they officially support their cards on FreeBSD.


----------

